# Local Farm Supply - Humic/Organics Questions



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

So after wandering around the internet looking at lawn things as you do, i stumbled upon a Farm/Ag store thats only 15 minutes away and seems to have everything i'd ever need in terms of fert all for reasonable prices. Which is quite exciting because honestly the mark up on shit out here in western Oregon for organics is astounding.

They also have some products i feel like I could use but i am not sure how they compare to other products out there. As well some dont really have recommendations for usage, so im not sure if they are good deals or not. $25 for a 50# bag of Micronutrients seems like a good deal compared to N-EXT products unless i need 50# per 1ksqft or something.

First is this organic all purpose fert from Feather Meal, Bone meal, and some other organics. Its not cheap though, a bit more expensive than Milorganite for me per 1k sqft (i can only get Milo $16/bag) but maybe worth throwing one bag down this season?
http://marionag.ygmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Pro-Pell-It-Granular-All-Purpose-8-2-5-16843-OR-WA.pdf

Second is Alfalfa meal, seem to be a go to for many people to add organic matter in, its pretty cheap and as i understand it most people put down 15-20# per 1k? So 1 bag fits me well.

Third is Kelp Meal. I am unsure how this actually compares to something you'd get from Kelp4Less in one of its Kelp/Humic/Fumic mixes? Same type of stuff? Have no idea what the app rate on something like this would be?


> Pro-Pell-It! Kelp Meal is made from a special species of giant kelp found along the Pacific coasts, Macrocystis pyrifera. What makes this species unique is that it is known to contain higher concentrations of nitrogen potassium than other kelps available on the market. Pro-Pell-It! Kelp Meal is harvested from the Pacific Ocean and sun-dried until it is ready for processing. It should be used to complement an NPK program.


http://marionag.ygmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Pro-Pell-It-Kelp-Meal-2-0-4.pdf

Fourth is this Iron/Humic mix? It seems to only be 1% Humic acid but im not sure how that relates to other products out there you'd put down. Its not cheap at $80 for #50 but i have no idea how many # per 1k you'd be puttinng down?
http://marionag.ygmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Iron-Humic-Plus-BA.pdf

Lastly is this Micro mix, which seems to be like N-EXT Microgreen in granular form? The price is about $25 for 50#, but again i am not really sure if thats a good deal since i have no idea how many # per 1k sqft of something like this you'd put down.
http://marionag.ygmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Pro-pell-It-Marion-Micro-Mix-Gran-Label-20364.pdf

Thanks in advance for any help or insight


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's kind of weird that there is no info anywhere on the internet about the micro mix application rates. I spent about 30 minutes trying to find something and came up empty. I guess they want you to get a soil test and use the percentages in the mix to formulate how much to put down. That way you can dial in how much you put down based on needs.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

So how does N-EXT do it are they just giving some random value on their micro green formula for people to put down?


----------

